# I want to move to PA!



## dabills (Jan 8, 2013)

Can anyone recommend me any good sites for finding a nice place with acreage in northern Pennsylvania - Mckean, Potter, Tioga counties. The closer to the NYS border the better because the fiance doesn't want to be too far from the family. I am just fed up with NY and it's not very pretty where I live (western ny) like it is down there.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Here is a link for the Pennswoods classifieds. Look under the Real Estate section.

http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/index.cgi

~~Marsha


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Unitedcountry.com


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Be careful with land purchases. That is the heart of Marcellus country.


----------



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

Bradford county is beautiful, we have 23 acres there. The shale thing would make be look fruther west in the state though.


----------



## YoYoDog (Sep 3, 2007)

landandfarmdotcom

It works for the whole country. It's where I found my property in WVa.
It has good filters to limit your search also.

JMHO,
Dan


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

craigslist works too...pocono craigslist often has parcels in that area.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

The whole northern tier is all gas drilling now. Try Realtor.com and use Renovo or Mansfield as the cities. That should get you in the ballpark.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, it has reached the western half too. They will even be drilling at the Pittsburgh airport and the first injection well has started up by the NY border.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I kinda like living in the middle of a gas/oil field.. those free gas deals sure are money savers...


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> I kinda like living in the middle of a gas/oil field.. those free gas deals sure are money savers...


 Well then, you will just love the methane polluted wells, springs bubbling surfactants, truck traffic destroying the local roads, exponential increases in traffic accidents and fatalities, off the charts toxic air quality at operating fracking pads, and declining property values. 

We had every intention of retiring to the Wellsboro area. our last serious search ended three years ago. At that point we were unable to locate a rural local property owner who recommended investing in the area, and most would of bailed out, if they could. We nearly pulled the trigger on a stunning property that was part of a newly subdivided farm. Two years later the entire project was dumped at auction, after the developer was unable to move a single lot, at any price. Having watched the local market for a decade, or more, I can assure you that those lots would of sold easily prior to the Marcellus mess.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Yeah, it has reached the western half too. They will even be drilling at the Pittsburgh airport and the first injection well has started up by the NY border.


My kid is a engineer working with a SW PA. supplier to the frack industry. He is also friends with a few local geologists. The abuses they have seen, and heard from fellow insiders, are almost unbelievable. The industry bought our governor, and had every intention of operating like PA was a third world banana republic with zero oversight, or concern for the toxic mess that they created. To a great extent the feds. have stopped these practices. unfortunately, a lot of permanent and unreversible damage has been done, and the process is still far from safe, or acceptable.


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

We left Tioga county and no amount of wild horses could ever drag me back. Fracking is destroying everything there. Not far from our old house (we still need to sell - good luck!) was a failed water well that had blown out - a geyser full of methane and they claimed it is natural and not the industry's fault. Here's a small video of the geyser:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFcZn2_XiPA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFcZn2_XiPA[/ame]

Yes it used to be beautiful country but it's gone to heck in a short amount of time.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

If you're still looking 

http://williamsport.craigslist.org/reo/3676846048.html


----------



## dabills (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for thoughts and suggestions. It is really sad to hear that drilling is destroying that beautiful area. Very unfortunate.


----------



## keithrural (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, watch out for those areas where fracking is taking place unless you want to die young and have your land plummet in value. No beauty is worth this.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

dabills said:


> Thanks everyone for thoughts and suggestions. It is really sad to hear that drilling is destroying that beautiful area. Very unfortunate.


It really isn't as bad as many claim. 
Yes higher traffic.. None was the rule. Now it's just a bit. 30 trucks down a farm lane for 6 weeks is hardly bumper to bumper.
That area of PA was largely untouched. So any industry would be striking. There is no industry. It's the classic "you can't get there from here". No easy roads. That is why it's so sparsely populated. You can't commute from there. If you need a job look elsewhere.
Pollution... I guess. But it's still purer than 99% of the rest of the world. The gas is a boon. It will go on for years. So if you don't wish to live in an area with an economy, choose else where. How about Steuben co. NY. It's the same without the drilling.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

wharton said:


> Well then, you will just love the methane polluted wells, springs bubbling surfactants, truck traffic destroying the local roads, exponential increases in traffic accidents and fatalities, off the charts toxic air quality at operating fracking pads, and declining property values.
> 
> We had every intention of retiring to the Wellsboro area. our last serious search ended three years ago. At that point we were unable to locate a rural local property owner who recommended investing in the area, and most would of bailed out, if they could. We nearly pulled the trigger on a stunning property that was part of a newly subdivided farm. Two years later the entire project was dumped at auction, after the developer was unable to move a single lot, at any price. Having watched the local market for a decade, or more, I can assure you that those lots would of sold easily prior to the Marcellus mess.


Right their. They don't need an economy.


----------



## dabills (Jan 8, 2013)

stanb999 said:


> It really isn't as bad as many claim.
> Yes higher traffic.. None was the rule. Now it's just a bit. 30 trucks down a farm lane for 6 weeks is hardly bumper to bumper.
> That area of PA was largely untouched. So any industry would be striking. There is no industry. It's the classic "you can't get there from here". No easy roads. That is why it's so sparsely populated. You can't commute from there. If you need a job look elsewhere.
> Pollution... I guess. But it's still purer than 99% of the rest of the world. The gas is a boon. It will go on for years. So if you don't wish to live in an area with an economy, choose else where. How about Steuben co. NY. It's the same without the drilling.


Yeah that's a good area but I was looking for a place with a little more freedom and fewer regulations. NY is getting out of control.. Although the gas drilling is kind of a deal breaker. I don't mind occasional traffic but worry about the health concerns.


----------

